

How to tell users about the gmail changes that cost you opens - pclark
https://www.userfox.com/blog/IMPORTANT-how-to-tell-your-users-about-gmail-changes/

======
baxter001
Or. People are getting an active notification at the top of the page that
you've got a deal for them, rather than it getting lost as "marketing gumpf"
in the middle of their general inbox.

I'd really like to see some more stats on the conversion rates of these
already engaged users that are going to the promotional tab and seeking out my
content before I instruct them to jam me back into the muddled mix between
that email from auntie Marjorie and their coffee delivery notification.

